# gaggia cubika plus steam problem



## joeybowbowie (Dec 28, 2011)

I have recently Purchaced this machine and have had no problems. Made a few latte's when I got it, but today I go to it, brew button and ports filter working fine, pouring some nice coffe, but the steamer is not the same. It only pours water through for a few second and then stops completely. It does not build up enough pressure to create steam like it did before... I have tried every combination of buttons, did the water cyle thing, emptied thr machine of water, started fresh a few times but no luck..

If anyone else has experienced problems like this and has found a solution, I would be very greatful! I would rather not have to send the machine back!

Oh and I'll just add the the steam button light does not light up at all anymore. Thanks


----------

